# official Cyno "white top hara" Galireya Reef pictu



## yogurtpooh

how come there is no official profile on these awesome mbunas???
let's see some white top hara pictures!!
I'll start off with a few of mine


----------



## why_spyder

Aaah man! Yogurt - you're gonna make me dig out my fish for new pics..... :lol:


----------



## yogurtpooh

Just to let everyone know, my fish and why_spyder's fish are siblings


----------



## walleye

Here's the guy that runs my tank. I think it's time for a new camera for Christmas.


----------



## cichlidaholic

Hmmm...Maybe this will coerce Fogelhund into posting pics of his! :wink:

Here is one of my F1 teenage boys:









And the wild daddy,who is an impressive 5 inches:









I have a tank full of these guys, one of my favourite mbuna by far!

Kim


----------



## yogurtpooh

take full tank shots!!
i love these fish!!


----------



## cichlidaholic

Someone else has borrowed my camera, I will try to remember when I get it back this weekend.

I have about 30 of them of varying sizes in a tank with Ps. Msobo Deep and a trio of trewavasae. It's the perfect balance of temperament and personality.

Kim


----------



## Laurel

What do the females look like? Are they boring like most other cyno females or do they have blue coloring?


----------



## chapman76

Laurel said:


> What do the females look like? Are they boring like most other cyno females or do they have blue coloring?


Nope, they're a nice blue also. This is one of the better Cynos when it comes to females IMO. Cobue is another.


----------



## Laurel

Thank you!


----------



## cichlidaholic

These two are young females, I'm pretty sure.










They are almost a purplish blue.

I just moved a trio of Ps. zebra Long pelvics out of my white top tank last weekend, and it is amazing how many males I have colouring up now. (The zebra male was a maniac...)

I was really concerned that I would only have one or two males showing any nice bright colouring, but I'd say I've got at least 10.

Here are a few more pics I found:










They are even stunning babies!



















These were in a grow out tank (not a great pic, but you'll get my point) , not even an inch in size, and look how impressive they can be:









Kim


----------



## Guest

These guys are awesome...

What's some basic info on them? Size, diet, temperament?

They look awesome... Great pictures everybody...


----------



## DJRansome

Oh, I like the last pic, Cichlidaholic! I can't wait until mine are in the 125G!


----------



## cichlidaholic

I feed mine the same diet all my omnivores get.

Temperament wise, they are probably what you would define as "middle of the road". Their aggression is conspecific, but my older (wild) ones don't seem to be anywhere near as aggressive as my younger (tank raised) ones. The bigger ones just spend the day swimming around the tank and looking nice, and breaking up fights between the young ones. The young males are like the school yard bullies, but I've never seen any of them do any real damage.

I can tell you this. If you have highly aggressive species in with them, you won't see their true behaviour and personality. I've kept mine in several different scenarios, and this is the best situation for them. (Seems like alot of the Cynotilapia variants are easily intimidated by some of the more psychotic mbuna, IME.)

My adult males are right at 5 inches, and the females are about 4- 4 1/2. The fry are a vibrant gorgeous blue from the time they are born, and as you can see in the pic above, it doesn't take long before those little cichlid personalities show up!

Kim


----------



## maxwell1295

Here are a few pics from my F1 group. I got them from AquaBid from a seller in Wisconsin....you guys probably know him. His name is Mark (Aquarius). He got the WC parents from Steve (J_N_S). I'm thinking my guys might be siblings too...


----------



## cichlidaholic

maxwell1295, I think you need to see about getting some orthodontic braces for that first one! He has quite the gap between his two front teeth! :lol:

Amazing how the Cynotilapia mouth structure makes those teeth so prominent, isn't it?

Really great pics, they look amazing!

Kim


----------



## yogurtpooh

ya your fish are deffinitely indirectly or directly related to mine and why_spyders
i'm guessing since we all got fish from JNS!


----------



## maxwell1295

Yeah, he does have that buck-toothed look to him. :lol:


----------



## why_spyder

Yeah - Steve (JNS) and Aquarius are good friends. I think Steve had supplied a lot of the white tops out there. lol. Yogurtpooh and my white top's both came from Steve too.

edit: Whoops! Shoulda looked for the second page - Yogurt beat me too it lol.


----------



## yogurtpooh

small world... great fish!!


----------



## walleye

I see my female is holding for the first time. :thumb: I started with 2 F1 5" males. Then I got 4 more F1.5 that were 2"-3" long. Only one of my 6 are female. I'm curious how long should I wait to strip her. The wife would like to keep a batch of fry for the heck of it.

Steve


----------



## zebra7




----------



## why_spyder

I think I should have some pictures tomorrow or the day after - depending on how fast mine settle from the move.


----------



## cichlidaholic

walleye, I strip at day 18 if I plan to salvage fry. That's a safe time period to allow her to hold, and odds are the egg sacs will be totally absorbed by this time.

Good luck! You and your wife will be pleasantly surprised, these little guys are a vibrant blue from the second they are released!

Kim


----------



## walleye

Thanks cichlidaholic. That works perfect. I have the first week of December off for deer hunting. This way I can work a fish day in on my vacation. :wink:

steve


----------



## jimw

Heres a pic of mine.










And this is him deciding to take on the tank boss.


----------



## walleye

Here's my lone female in the middle. That's my dom. white tail acei above the dom. white top.










The boys have been fighting. Here's the big boy keeping the others in line


----------



## yogurtpooh

your male is very nice but i actually like the rest of your fish better - great dark blue coloration on them..


----------



## kdinkel

I am not much of a photographer, but here are some of mine:


----------



## cichlidaholic

Nice, kdinkel! I see you have some L. trewavasae Mpanga reds in with your White tops! I do, too! They make a really good combination.

Kim


----------



## why_spyder

I love the poses of the white tops fully fanned out like in the last two photos. Great shots kdinkel!


----------



## yogurtpooh

my dominant male has lost his top barring!!


----------



## why_spyder

Now he's a white top! :lol:


----------



## yogurtpooh

It's kind of weird how my background fell off and in the morning he lost his stripes. Now that I taped it back on, his stripes are coming back....
Might be a mating thing also, as my only two females are holding..


----------



## cichlidaholic

yogurtpooh said:


> It's kind of weird how my background fell off and in the morning he lost his stripes. Now that I taped it back on, his stripes are coming back....
> Might be a mating thing also, as my only two females are holding..


Not weird at all, IMO...He was used to the background, and without it he was stressed!

Kim


----------



## yogurtpooh

i meant his dorsal fin stripes...
he was very aggressive without the barring on the dorsal... resulting in 2 holding females...
busy busy busy!!


----------



## cichlidaholic

Sorry, I misunderstood...Yes, my males "lighten up" when in spawning mode, too!

Kim


----------



## maxwell1295

I have a holding female that lightens up like a male when she gets irritated.


----------



## why_spyder

My females do the same thing - I have one though that is overly masculine and likes chase off males of other species and colors up like a male whenever.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I'm getting some White Tops from Aquarius today or tomorrow! I'm also going to pick up a new digital camera so I hope to get some decent pics to post soon.


----------



## maxwell1295

I found an old crappy pic of this guy...










He definitely needs to seen an orthodontist! :lol:


----------



## CichlidMan81

very nice pics of these white tops this was one of my top choices when I was shopping for cynotilapia's. I bought 9 F1 cobue's around 3/4" instead which are looking great in my 120 all by themselves for now.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I'm still trying to figure out my new camera but here's a few pics:
































(a Ps. Salousi snuck in the picture) :lol:


----------



## Jared

Here's my boy....GAWD I LOVE THIS FISH!!!!




























And yes she's holding!!!!


----------



## yogurtpooh




----------



## why_spyder

Jared - that boy's white!


----------



## jes3287

Here's one of my males a bit irritated.


----------



## jhunbj

Here's my white top @ 1.5":









and now @ 3.5" with his mortal enemy Ps. Polit in the background. :lol:










He is also the fish in my sig.


----------



## cichlidaholic

I just spent half the morning trying to upload a fight video between my two large wild males, but it fails every time!

I did manage to upload this video of the tank that holds 15-20 White tops, and a group of 6 Ps. Msobo...My favourite tank right now! (not the best video but you can see what my tank looks like with these two species...No big red plant bashing, either...I like it! :lol: )






Here's some recent pics of my bunch...Keep in mind they vary from 2-5 inches:

New tank boss (after last nights fight, subject to change at the drop of a hat)









Old tank boss (my favourite, so I hope he's reinstated soon)








He's so white he's hard to photograph, plus I suck at photography!

And here's a couple of the younger crowd:


















And a full tank shot so you can see that scary red plant in all it's glory!









Kim


----------



## cyc949

I just got a small group of these bad boys from yogurtpooh yesterday. Thanks Kyle. This will be the first time *** ever tried to breed cichlids. Im really excited to see how many males and females i end up with. I guess all i can do now is wait and see and hope for the best. :dancing:


----------



## mdstark

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## thevein

mike, love the barring in that fish, very sharp and consistant, is that the daddy of the one's I'm getting?  :drooling: :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

Mike - very good coloration, I love how pale blue/white yours get. :thumb:


----------



## cody16

heres my wild male
















heres the old 1 with a new 1 i bought today


----------



## yogurtpooh




----------



## thevein

can't wait to get my hands on these guys, mdstark is sending me some Monday


----------



## prowler09

i would *love* to keep some of these with my saulosi, but i cant find these anywhere. i cant even order them from anywhere.

why are some blue and some white?


----------



## thevein

the females are blueish and the sub males are a lighter blue as well with barring


----------



## walleye

prowler09....you can find them on www.aquabid.com There is a group there now. My dom male stays light blue to white. The subdoms and females are are light blue to dark blue. I have seen my holding female flare white to chase other fish away. I was impressed on her bright color when she did that.


----------



## why_spyder

prowler09 said:


> i would *love* to keep some of these with my saulosi, but i cant find these anywhere. i cant even order them from anywhere.
> 
> why are some blue and some white?


Mainly it comes down to dominance and possibly bloodlines.

Dominant and usually upper-level subdominants will be light blue to almost white. They can turn their colors on and off in the blink of an eye.

Almost all sp. hara out there can attain the super-light blue/white color. I'm sure there may be some "bad" lines out there that don't shine quite as bright.


----------



## thevein

Just got 7 of these little beauties in from mdstark and it's looks as though I have one male for sure, he's only 1.5" but he's really powder blue in comparison the others and is showing 3 bars. On the flip side, I realized I've gotta treat the whole tank for bloat...............arrgggghhhhhhggh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## why_spyder

thevein said:


> On the flip side, I realized I've gotta treat the whole tank for bloat...............arrgggghhhhhhggh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Doh! I hate it when that happens..... :?


----------



## why_spyder

Here's a few underwater shots I got last night of mine.


































Somewhat haphazard as you can see. It can be hard trying to focus on moving fish underwater - especially with so many fish in the tank...


----------



## natalie559

young Male:










young Female holding:


----------



## Afra Keeper

Kim, What size tank is that? The one with the big red plant. Very simple, I like it a lot.


----------



## yogurtpooh

Well, i'm really sad to say that I've had to give my haras up, but i am really happy because they are going to a much bigger home! Either way enjoy these last few pictures of my former subdominant male and a female. 

































One day I'll keep them again!!


----------



## cody16

here is an update of my two


----------



## cichlidaholic

Afra Keeper said:


> Kim, What size tank is that? The one with the big red plant. Very simple, I like it a lot.


It's just a 55G, standard 4 ft length. I don't like alot of rock, and my fish don't seem to mind. There's a ton of rock sitting under the tanks, it just never makes it INTO the tanks! :lol:

cody16, those are coming along quite nicely. Do you just have the two?

Here are a few more pics of some juveniles I have growing out:



























I'm really "male heavy" right now, so it's like sitting on a time bomb.


----------



## cody16

thanks and yeh as of now i just have 2 but will most likely add more to my tank.


----------



## Malawi65

Hello,
My Pseudotropheus Zebra sp. Zebra Hara Gallireya Reef F1

Merci.
(je parle uniquement le FranÃ§ais  )


----------



## DragonGT83

well heres a pic of my tank raised male i had a few years ago









i got a group of f1's growing out now. got 8 of them so should get a decent group out of them.


----------



## bac3492

Do you who bought from mdstark reccomend his stock. I found an add on aquabid for 6 for 50 bucks with free shipping. Seems very reasonable to me.


----------



## Nick Sw

Some very nice Males, heres mine.


----------



## CrazyCichlid

A few of the one i had a few yrs back




























BTW, nice thread.
cc


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

How hard is it to find these guys Wild Caught? If there was ever a fish that I would definitly want wild caught it would be these guys.

Great thread to!


----------



## walleye

*tropheus duboisi breeder* there are quite a few f1 and f2s around. the more I see, the cheeper they are getting. I have about 9 (F2) that will be 1"+ that I'm gonna sell at the EIAA auction next month. I have a female holding now that even flashes the light blue male dress when she wants to be left alone.


----------



## why_spyder

They are getting to a point where you can find F1 and F2 on street corners.... :lol:

Just make sure that whatever ones you get - are good quality. Unfortunately I've seen some bad ones already, and I feel bad for whoever gets a hold of them... :roll:


----------



## klumsyninja

I picked some up yesterday 

Here's a couple pics



















I posted more pics in my tank set up thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=180274

I love these fish!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

And here are pictures of mine:


----------



## Trawler

tropheus duboisi breeder said:


> How hard is it to find these guys Wild Caught? If there was ever a fish that I would definitly want wild caught it would be these guys.
> 
> Great thread to!


Very easy if you are in the UK. I'd imagine it would be the same for the US


----------



## natalie559

Only a couple days old:










Young mom:


----------



## Super Turtleman

Just had to add a few pics of mine. They are in the 1.5" - 2" range.


----------



## cichlidaholic

Isn't it amazing how early those little males colour up? Very nice ones, Super Turtleman!


----------



## Super Turtleman

Yeah...they're awesome fish. Can't wait to breed them...


----------



## cyc949

On that note...Im getting a wildcaught pair tomorrow! Well, im sending off the money tomorrow so im still a week or two from getting them but im super excited. Already saw a pic of the male and he is AMAZING! :drooling:

Had another group that was given to me by yogurtpooh about a year ago that I originally intended to try breeding with but it turned out to be 7 males! Haha. Oh well. This new pair is sexed and proven so im really excited to see what kind of amazing babies they throw.

Ill definately be posting pics on here along the way. After all, this IS the official hara thread! :thumb:


----------



## Super Turtleman

Cool...can't wait to see the pics after they arrive...


----------



## cyc949

No pics yet but **** these are nice. Wild male is amazing! Acclimated the trio to my tank and within 30 minutes, the fatter female was holding! I seriously couldnt believe my eyes!!! 

Only drawback is the male has an extra half bar on his right side.  Originally i wasnt sure i was gonna keep him or return him for another with even barring but after seeing his prolific nature, i cant send him back! Any opinions on broken or uneven barring? Anyone know if a father with uneven bars will produce offspring with the same? Is the straight barring a genetic trait or just random selection? Anyone...anyone?

Anyways, now i gotta go get another tank for the nursery. Any advice on best way to treat a holding female????? Im way new to this but very excited to see how it all goes down. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

cyc949 said:


> Only drawback is the male has an extra half bar on his right side.  Originally i wasnt sure i was gonna keep him or return him for another with even barring but after seeing his prolific nature, i cant send him back! Any opinions on broken or uneven barring? Anyone know if a father with uneven bars will produce offspring with the same? Is the straight barring a genetic trait or just random selection? Anyone...anyone?


Well, how much time and tank space do you want to devote to 'rectifying' this situation? If you are dead set on keeping some that have the good barring... The easiest way is to just get a different breeder male, but if that's not an option PM me and I'll explain another route in more detail (don't want to get too off-subject on this thread ).


----------



## cyc949

So i finally got my computer fixed and got some pics saved. Here are the first few shots of my new wildcaughts! :fish:

First the male...














































and then the female...










This female has been flaring up to some crazy bright blues but i havent been able to snap any pics of that yet. :roll:

Oh well. More to follow.....


----------



## jes3287

I get so many fry in my tank from these it's unbelievable. Unfortunately since I'm not a breeder and don't have an LFS close by that will buy them, most get eaten. I'm not sure what to do with them. I only have one 10 gallon hospital tank besides my main tank, but I have a wimpy male Red Zebra that has claimed it since he can't survive in the main tank. 

Much to my dismay (again not a breeder) my tank seems to be ideal for breeding cichlids.

I live near Pittsburgh, PA, so if anyone ever wants some fry, let me know via private message and I'll corral some out of my tank. They are awesome fish!

This is a pretty amazing thread. When I bought my WTHs it was hard to even find decent pics of them on the internet....now they seem to be everywhere.


----------



## chachiman24

*cichlidaholic*
can i keep like to of them white top hara's in a 30gal tank with rocks and such i am just starting and wanting to know what to do.maybe a male and a female. i already have one but don't know if it's a male he or she has stripes black and the yellow dot on the anal fin


----------



## why_spyder

Two - as in a male and female?

For long term housing, I would recommend keeping these in a 4' tank (minimum) with 1M to 3-4F, more females if possible.


----------



## chachiman24

*why_spyder*
so 1 m and 3 to 4 females will this avoid fighting between them


----------



## why_spyder

chachiman24 said:


> will this avoid fighting between them


Avoid, no - reduce, yes. The more females to spread around aggression the better.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder

I did my waterchanges tonight and low-and-behold my _C._ sp. Hara decided it was time to spawn again. Didn't get any clear shots of the spawning process (which was interrupted numerous times by my _Synodontis lucipinnis_) but got a few other shots of the male.


----------



## BRANT13

nice pics :thumb:


----------



## natalie559

I have a group of F1 white tops and then I also have a group of their fry I am raising and I notice on the fry they have the bar in between their eyes and also one on their forehead. The adults only have the bar between the eyes.

Has anyone else noticed this? I see examples of each in this thread. Is one way more desirable than the other?


----------



## why_spyder

I think it comes down to personal preference. Also, the bar on the forehead may disappear as they mature.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## DJRansome

I bought hara's over a year ago, 8 fish and ended up with 7m:1f. I was only sure I had one female because I saw a stray cyno fry...and wouldn't you know it, he was male too.

Caught all the males but 2 so there has been 2m:1f in the 75G for a while now...no holding. So...I ordered juvies 2 days ago.

Last night? Looks like my female is holding! :lol:


----------



## why_spyder

DJRansome said:


> Last night? Looks like my female is holding! :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb:

Sounds like the two of us got a nice surprise, I came home from work tonight to find my subdominant male (colored like the dominant usually) holding. Apparently she was one convincing 'male'.


----------



## DJRansome

It would have been even nicer if she held *before* I ordered new juvies and paid the shipping!

Now...cyp fry, cyno fry, cyno quarantine...2 available tanks...hmmm.


----------



## Floridagirl

I have kept Cyp fry with Saulosi fry, in a pinch. The cyp fry are larger to start with.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## Floridagirl

Nice pics Spyder. You are the Cyno pro!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

*yogurtpooh*
Why does live fish direct have your hara picture on their website?


----------



## Butterslug

Looking really nice, would love to have some one day


----------



## Jsuing86

I think I belong! 








 female


----------



## why_spyder

*Jsuing86*, that isn't a Hara female - females are actually blue/purple, not brown.


----------



## DJRansome

Very well fed too. :thumb:


----------



## Jsuing86

well... then I don't know what it is... but she is a lot more blue than the pictures let on .


----------



## why_spyder

Females should be much more blue, like this female.


----------



## Jsuing86

ahh... I wonder what mine is. This is what people identified her as on the unidentified forum area. I guess it's back to the drawing board!


----------



## iplaywithemotions

My juvies have not really colored up yet. Why_Spyder, you seem to be an expert here. What is the quality in your opinion? Or is it too early too tell, since he is not yet showing color? Here are some pics:


----------



## larry.beck

Here's my newest addition, he's a wild-caught. I've got 2 wild-caught females to keep him happy.


----------



## why_spyder

iplaywithemotions said:


> Why_Spyder, you seem to be an expert here. What is the quality in your opinion? Or is it too early too tell, since he is not yet showing color?


I'm not expert, really - just an enthusiast. As for the quality, it is more a judgement call on your part - do you like them? You are the one that has to look at them everyday, not me. :lol:

The barring looks clean so I think you got yourself some good stock. :thumb:


----------



## Husnain

nice stuff larry!


----------



## NateDogg

Here are some of my White Top Haras I got a few months back. They are in a tank by themselves and are doing great.


----------



## Guams

Here's one of my two:










The other is a sub-dominate male and very rarely colors up. Usually only when he's really ticked...


----------



## thevein

still trying to get good pics of him, he's always on the move but here's a good vid of him, his pelvics are so long he could almost walk on em'

:lol:


----------



## why_spyder

How big is that male - 4"?


----------



## thevein

he's very close to 4" right now, i've got him and a sub dom from the same group. i'm looking high and low for good quality females for both of them. found some WC in cali; might breed WC fems to them and develop a really good tank raised strain.


----------



## mbudd

im got to have some cynos rock get me a pay pal acount going and go to aqua bid buy me some mbudd


----------



## il0veCichlids

they kinda look like my baby kenyis


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## thevein

F0


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## thevein

breeder and non-breeder males


----------



## thevein

male from f1 stock breeding program B, longest pelvics i've seen on these guys


----------



## barst00lprophet

sweet fish!


----------



## newby101

really cool fish. love em!


----------



## stnick80

WC Male


----------



## CaseyV

Wow his colour is beautiful


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

wow pretty sweet thread with nice pictures of some quality stock. Now which of you breeders want to ship me 7 of the beauties? Seriously...


----------



## kyboy

My dom male 






























I used a sony cybershot - I'm not a good photographer & pics aren't hi-quality, but they are the only pics I have ATM.


----------



## moonlight

Really like the light color, great looking fish. One day I will get some of these if I ever find room


----------



## why_spyder

My current breeder, breeding like crazy.


----------



## SMusson

Wow, so colorful, really nice pics


----------



## cdavitt

When you choose your males from a group of 8-9 of these guys to breed do you take the first dom one? Or do you base it on appearance, or the completeness of the black barring? I've seen enough of these guys that I've seen them with 1/2 sized bars, lines that go onto top fin or done, single lines and double lines on face, etc. I figure a visual is a good reference but couldn't they have genes or a different look as well?

I have what appear to be 3-4 males from the 9 total I have. I dont know which one to keep to try to breed.


----------



## why_spyder

I base mine on appearance when I can. If the first looks good I do not worry about the rest unless I have room to split them up.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## gliebig

^^^ Do you ever have any offspring of this beauty for sale??


----------



## why_spyder

All the time.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder




----------



## why_spyder

>>> *VIDEO* <<<


----------



## pomi

As I said on youtube, this fish is looking sooo fiiiine.

I watched the video like 10 times in a row and couldn't believe it opcorn:

A+ for the fish and pics. :thumb:


----------



## dunesnstars

Hi I have 4 wild white top haras and beginning to wonder why they aren't breeding. Can anyone tell me which are male and which are female??

Fish #1


Fish#2


Fish#3


Fish#4


Thank you!


----------



## why_spyder

#1 and #2 look female to me, #3 and #4 look male. With venting, male holes are generally "oo" (two small holes) and female holes are "oO" (one small, one larger). I might take a look at my "Hara" again tomorrow and see if my guesses change. Any chance of side shots of them?


----------



## dunesnstars

Thanks why_spyder! I'll get a side shot today. Surprisingly, #1, is the largest and shows the best. Always thought she was a male but was beginning to wonder...


----------



## dunesnstars

Okay, here we go. Please disregard the order of the fish from the first post. This is a new one... Keep in mind, we just finished catching the fish so they were probably a little stressed.

Fish#1



Fish#2



Fish#3



Fish#4



Let me know what you think! Thanks so much!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

Do you still have your white top hara breeding for you? Thank you


----------



## why_spyder

Mine never stop.


----------



## PrincessAnjili

I really love these fish and have been trying to find them in my local area for so long. Is there anyone in the Belleville, Ontario Canada area that is breeding these? Thanks so much. I unfortunately cannot travel far for these due to a medical condition.


----------



## Guest

why_spyder said:


> Mine never stop.


do you have any for sale soon? they're on my stocking list!


----------



## why_spyder

I have fry all the time.


----------



## Guest

why_spyder said:


> I have fry all the time.


that's what's up :thumb:

PM'd Bro


----------



## DDRE00

What is the official name for these? Cynotilapia sp. "hara"?


----------



## why_spyder

DDRE00 said:


> What is the official name for these? Cynotilapia sp. "hara"?


Last I heard, yes.


----------



## theswede

why_spyder said:


> >>> *VIDEO* <<<


Absolutely stunning male Brian! You really captured the beauty of a "hara" alpha male with those shots. :thumb:


----------



## BlueSunshine

Ran across this thread awhile back and it got me to wanting a group of these. It took me about two years to make it happen. Picked our male up first and it took another 6 to eight months to get a few females together. Here are a few pics of the group.


----------



## why_spyder




----------



## joselepiu

beautiful...
:fish: :thumb: =D> opcorn: :drooling: opcorn: =D> :thumb: :fish:


----------



## why_spyder

Sold my breeding group to start over with the next generation. Here is one of those males last night...


----------



## BlueSunshine

why_spyder said:


> Sold my breeding group to start over with the next generation. Here is one of those males last night...


Mighty fine looking fish!!!!


----------



## BlueSunshine

Here is a pic of a male and female getting fired up while spawning yesterday.This particular female shows some very awesome colors while spawning. I thought she was a sub-dominate male for the longest time until she came up with a mouth full of eggs one day.


----------



## why_spyder

BlueSunshine said:


> Mighty fine looking fish!!!!


Thank you!


----------

